
Detecting HTTPS Interception – Caddy - LiveTheDream
https://caddyserver.com/docs/mitm-detection
======
gensonn2
If I compile Caddy to use in my SaaS, do I need to add "Powered by Caddy" or
something like that to my website?

~~~
nemothekid
No - Caddy is FOSS (Apache licensed)

